# Building a villa in Sicily



## DSonia (4 mo ago)

Hell, I am planning to built a villa in Sicily (close to Furnari, Messina). Would you know a trustable construction company ? Thanks, Sonia


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

Are you looking for a single company to do everything? You will need an architect/engineer, geologist, geometra, and a construction company. You will need to submit your plans to the comune and possibly the Sovrintendenza, and wait till you have permission before you even send in a workman. It is difficult to find a company that will do all of this inhouse in Sicily - though there are some. I know of none in the Messina area. My advice would be to get a decent architect on board and they will help you through the process.


----------



## DSonia (4 mo ago)

modicasa said:


> Are you looking for a single company to do everything? You will need an architect/engineer, geologist, geometra, and a construction company. You will need to submit your plans to the comune and possibly the Sovrintendenza, and wait till you have permission before you even send in a workman. It is difficult to find a company that will do all of this inhouse in Sicily - though there are some. I know of none in the Messina area. My advice would be to get a decent architect on board and they will help you through the process.





modicasa said:


> Are you looking for a single company to do everything? You will need an architect/engineer, geologist, geometra, and a construction company. You will need to submit your plans to the comune and possibly the Sovrintendenza, and wait till you have permission before you even send in a workman. It is difficult to find a company that will do all of this inhouse in Sicily - though there are some. I know of none in the Messina area. My advice would be to get a decent architect on board and they will help you through the process.


Thank you so much for your prompt reply! There is an architect ready to work with me (and submit the plans that I have already) but it seems that construction firms are difficult to find and the architect does not seem to be helpfull in that manner. To be followed...Sonia.


----------



## DSonia (4 mo ago)

modicasa said:


> Are you looking for a single company to do everything? You will need an architect/engineer, geologist, geometra, and a construction company. You will need to submit your plans to the comune and possibly the Sovrintendenza, and wait till you have permission before you even send in a workman. It is difficult to find a company that will do all of this inhouse in Sicily - though there are some. I know of none in the Messina area. My advice would be to get a decent architect on board and they will help you through the process.


Hum...sorry, I wrote Hell and I meant Hello.... (or maybe not ;-)


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

Good construction companies have been very busy this year with the work on state incentives. However this should get a bit better in 2023. Your architect, as part of his job, should get bids on the project from various companies and then you choose. If he only wants to deal with the project and not the build, I would find another architect.


----------



## DSonia (4 mo ago)

modicasa said:


> Good construction companies have been very busy this year with the work on state incentives. However this should get a bit better in 2023. Your architect, as part of his job, should get bids on the project from various companies and then you choose. If he only wants to deal with the project and not the build, I would find another architect.


Thank you so much! Yes, I have seen that the construction companies are quite busy with the state incentives. You write that it should be better in 2023. My timing will be optimal then! Sonia


----------



## DSonia (4 mo ago)

Hello, Would you know if a Canadian resident of Quebec can buy agricultural land in Italy. Or where could I find the information Thanks a lot Sonia


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

There are no limitations on Canadians buying property in Italy.


----------



## DSonia (4 mo ago)

modicasa said:


> There are no limitations on Canadians buying property in Italy.


Thank you for your reply. Sonia


----------



## DSonia (4 mo ago)

Actually, I just got a legal advise and there is a lack of reciprocity between Italy and the province of Quebec, Canada concerning this type of investments. Accordingly, a resident of Quebec Canada cannot buy agricultural land in Italy.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

Apologies for the wrong advice on this. But its not a total ban, and there are ways around it. Alternatively you could move your residence to the adjoining state where there are no such problems. In all of this, you would need the Italian notary to be up to speed on the laws of reciprocity, which in my experience has never happened.


----------



## DSonia (4 mo ago)

modicasa said:


> Apologies for the wrong advice on this. But its not a total ban, and there are ways around it. Alternatively you could move your residence to the adjoining state where there are no such problems. In all of this, you would need the Italian notary to be up to speed on the laws of reciprocity, which in my experience has never happened.


Thank you! I was at the notary's office this morning...Hum... I will find a way...

Sonia


----------



## DSonia (4 mo ago)

Hello, 
I have difficulties concluding the purchase of the agricultural land. I have 2 questions: 1)Suggestions for a trustable notary and a trustable lawyer in Sicily ? 2) can a Brazilian citizen buy an agricultural land in Italy ? Thanks, Sonia.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

From 1981 there is reciprocity with Brazil so you can buy in Italy. 
There are lots of good notaries. You dont necessarily need a lawyer if you have a good agent and/or notary.


----------



## DSonia (4 mo ago)

modicasa said:


> From 1981 there is reciprocity with Brazil so you can buy in Italy.
> There are lots of good notaries. You dont necessarily need a lawyer if you have a good agent and/or notary.


Thanks again! Sonia


----------

